# Still think Kangaroo Leather isn't the strongest?



## NightKnight

He says different:


----------



## Jim Williams

Skippy got rippy.


----------



## Btoon84

Wow he's jacked!!!!


----------



## treefork

Hear me now and believe me later. We are here to pump( clap, clap) you up!


----------



## capnjoe

Don't be a girlie man! That joey's got muskles!


----------



## ruthiexxxx

OMG...Is that one on steroids??!


----------



## Danny0663

*You even lift bro? ..... *


----------



## Flatband

The boy be cut!!!!!!


----------



## Dayhiker

OMG that's one scary animal right there? . . . and he looks like he's intelligent enough to be thinking something, too.
Gadzooks, are you sure that ain't an alien invader?


----------



## NightKnight

I did some research, and apparently its not that unusual for male kangaroos to be really muscular like that. Here are a couple others:


----------



## capnjoe

NightKnight said:


> I did some research, and apparently its not that unusual for male kangaroos to be really muscular like that. Here are a couple others:


That's eerie.


----------



## treefork

Call a veterinarian ! Those puppies are sick!


----------

